# Coyote Habits



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

What I am hoping happens here is, If you have observed habits or strange behavior of coyotes that we don't normally see can be brought up for discussion. For instance this Morning I stepped out on my back porch there was a coyote yipping and barking like crazy at 8 am. This is not a normal habit for yotes in my area. Just wondering what you guys thought may be going on.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've seen them do that when they're trying to warn others. I've had one do that for an hour straight after I got into my set. I've heard of of it happening to other guys too. Very weird creatures.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That is my opinion too a warning bark. I have had them do that too me and I have never been able too coax one in for a shot when they are doing that.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Get your spotter and go for the long shot !!! Tom


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Warning would be my guess also. Although at this time most coyotes are paired and females are normally mated by now she may have been yapping at him for pickles and ice cream.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good one !!! LMAO


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL YD I never woulda thought of that!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

nah...rabbit and dumplings.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

This time of year i have heard some really weird vocals! Its very interesting! Looking forward to getting out and hearing more. Seems like coyotes are more vocal around early early morning.(4 or 5am) this time of year. Sounds to me like a warning bark. Wish i understood them a little more.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*{ WARNING BARK}-----------------RUGER----- EVER TRY TO BARK BACK AT HIM---DO THE SAME BARK AS HE'S DOING , kEEP AT IT ,SOONER OR LATER HE MY SHOW HIMSELF IF HE ISN'T DOWN WIND OF YOU, LONG ENOUGHT FOR A SHOT---WORKS SOMETIMES-----GOOD LUCK AND SHOOT'EM DEAD_______________SB*


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

A few years back I had two "hard chargers" racing to the sound of my quickly dying jackrabbit. Pups or at least young, less than a year old by the time of year that the incident took place. They came out of a draw about 500 yards due east, I spotted them as soon as they cleared the low area of the draw. As they both topped out, a warning bark shot to my ears from somewhere further back, down in the same deep draw. I could not locate the "warning barker". The two "chargers" made about 10 more yards, desperately wanting tastes and tidbits of bunny. The "warning barker", did what warning barkers do and barked again. Both of those "chargers" slammed on the brake. I tried my darndest to coax them back onto my trail, but "the warn-er" was warning barking her fool head off by now. Both "chargers" turned and dropped back into the deep draw and disappeared into memory. The "warning bark" is deadly to most hunters. It tells the sad story of a hunt coming to a close. Seldom do hunters such as us foil the the "warning barkers" and manage to lure the stupid to the call. If you are the sad recipient of the abominable warning bark, know that you have found one of those college educated coyotes that would be a trophy in any mans book. Wait a month, then go in with somethng totally different. She'll never expect it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll definitely give that a try.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Worst case scenario, you have another story to tell us and a bit more education.


----------

